# Teutonia 2 Tag Datum ... 'Montag' or 'Monday'?



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

I've a serious attraction to simple, clean German designs at the moment and am really tempted to add something a bit more classical / dressy to my current Planet Ocean & Speedmaster line up. The Nomos and Junghans Bauhaus designs and some Stowas are very appealing and I love the Dornbluth 99.1.

However top of the list at the moment is the MG Teutonia 2 tag datum ...









... if only there was a blued hands version it'd be almost impossible to resist. I've noticed the 'Zeit' limited edition blue hand version of the (no date) watch and it looks fantastic. It's sold out and it'd then be a trade off between day indication and blue hands. In a perfect world it would have both.

Anyway, hand colours aside and to get to my question: I've seen the Tag Datum online with versions showing the day in English and in German and can't see whether the watch has both languages within the dial and somehow lets the user choose which displays, _or_ if I'd need to specify which I wanted when buying. i.e. are there separate English / German versions or is it one combined model? I ask because I'd strongly prefer a German language version.

Thanks,
Iain


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Having been a bit more imaginative with my Google searches on this I've managed to find the answer - it seems to be a bilingual dial. However I'm still curious to know how that works in practice. Is it a disk with the days each consecutively in German then English so that you set it on one and it then jumps two places to keep the language synchronised or is there some other solution?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The SW 240-1 day wheel isn't bilingual.









The Sw220-1 is.


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

stuffler said:


> The SW 240-1 day wheel isn't bilingual.


Thanks for this information, I hadn't spotted that distinction. I guess that means I'd need to be specific when ordering it; there must be both English and German language versions available.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sodafarl said:


> Thanks for this information, I hadn't spotted that distinction. I guess that means I'd need to be specific when ordering it; there must be both English and German language versions available.


That's my understanding as well, there's a"standard" french day wheel available as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2018)

Sodafarl said:


> I've a serious attraction to simple, clean German designs at the moment and am really tempted to add something a bit more classical / dressy to my current Planet Ocean & Speedmaster line up. The Nomos and Junghans Bauhaus designs and some Stowas are very appealing and I love the Dornbluth 99.1.
> 
> However top of the list at the moment is the MG Teutonia 2 tag datum ...
> 
> ...


Beautiful choice. Please post pics when/if you purchase.

Great watch.


----------



## dopuletz76 (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice one but a beet expesive in my opinion


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Found it at what I think is a good price (£1,012 vs the £1,875 RRP) so the deal is done ... my new MG is in the post


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

As noted above I went ahead with this purchase. Have had the watch for a week now and it's been getting daily wear for work. Really happy with it as noted in the little 'review' I did on the MH board. I saved a fair chunk off the typical selling price but that meant opting for the English day indication and I did really want German. I've followed up with Muhle who quickly responded and gave me their UK service centre (The Blue Company) who were equally quick in response. The story is that they can change it out for me at a realistic cost and 3 weeks turnaround.

My purchased price plus the conversion still comes in way lower than any other price I'd seen so all good.


----------

